# My workflow for large orchestral works



## Dear Villain (May 11, 2020)

As requested, I put together a little "walkthrough" of my workflow between Finale and Cubase as I put together a cello concerto. Please feel free to share it with those that you think might find some value in it. And, yes, it's very long (40 minutes!) I wanted it to take 5...sigh :(



Dave


----------



## batonruse (May 11, 2020)

Fantastic Dave, thanks so much for taking the time to explain your workflow.....really interesting. Best of luck with the piece.Graham


----------



## Dear Villain (May 11, 2020)

batonruse said:


> Fantastic Dave, thanks so much for taking the time to explain your workflow.....really interesting. Best of luck with the piece.Graham



Glad you found it useful! Thanks for the well-wishes.

Dave


----------



## dflood (May 11, 2020)

Thanks for doing this. Great sounding concerto as well! Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Dear Villain (May 12, 2020)

dflood said:


> Thanks for doing this. Great sounding concerto as well! Really enjoyed it.



Very kind of you to say. Thanks for watching!


----------



## bcarwell (May 12, 2020)

Have you tried playback in Finale to any sound libraries (GPO and Noteperformer and ? I think ?) just for testing during writing ? If so, how are they ? GREAT tutorial and piece. Thanks for taking the time ! Rare to see one covering notation, orchestration, DAW, etc. all in one Vid !


----------



## Dear Villain (May 12, 2020)

bcarwell said:


> Have you tried playback in Finale to any sound libraries (GPO and Noteperformer and ? I think ?) just for testing during writing ? If so, how are they ? GREAT tutorial and piece. Thanks for taking the time ! Rare to see one covering notation, orchestration, DAW, etc. all in one Vid !



Hi Bob,

I just replied to you on the youtube video. Here's what I wrote:

Really appreciate your kind words. You brought up a good point I forgot to mention: in Finale, I play things back with the built in Garritan orchestra. I've never bothered trying to get my VSL or other instruments to work with Finale, because it's kind of a "reward" the first time I pop the midi in to Cubase and get to hear the initial sounds with the VSL instruments (even before keyswitches, etc.) It's kind of like a delayed gratification thing


----------



## bcarwell (May 14, 2020)

Understood. Reason I asked is GPO always sounded crummy in Finale but the newer sounds are much much better at following articulation marks, etc. (I think Noteperformer in particular). Hope you keep your tutorials coming, and best of luck with your cello work's success. Really nice work.


----------

